
Ask HN: Did anyone see that really weird Show HN bug? - kentf
It was live for about 2 mins.<p>There was a link that said something like: SHOW HN: A Totally Legit Website<p>When you hovered over it, it crashed chrome.<p>Was it just me? Or some kind of attack?
======
jgrahamc
I saw it. It crashed my HN tab in Chrome. It contained the following:

    
    
        <div class="item">
         <img src="/favicons/44.gif" class="favicon">
         <div class="itemtext">
          <a href="http://google.com/%%30%30" title="Show HN: A totally legit website" target="_blank" class="link" onclick="clicks(131769);">Show HN: A totally legit website</a>
          <br>
          <span class="date">7 minutes ago by <a href="hacker-news_news44">Hacker News</a></span>
         </div>
        </div>
    

So it appears that the URL
[http://google.com/%%30%30](http://google.com/%%30%30) crashes Chrome.

------
midgetjones
Someone clearly saw this game earlier and was testing it out
[https://github.com/szhu/3030/tree/master](https://github.com/szhu/3030/tree/master)

